# Coker Talks Dynamite Ratings, Fedor, Couture, Kimbo



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

> Well, listen, we had some heavy competition that night," Coker said Monday on The MMA Hour. "Were the ratings lower than they were with Kimbo Slice? Yeah, they were. But I look at the ratings as an overall ratings for the year, and we're still up 34-percent from before I took the helm, and our paid attendance is up 78-percent since I took the helm a year and a couple months ago.
> 
> "So this is a brand that's definitely made a big change, and just the philosophy of working with the guys inside the company now has changed. Working with Viacom, that relationship has changed. Even with Spike, the relationship has changed. We're all on the same page, there's a lot of congruency here, and we're going to do a lot of great things. And think about this: it's only been a year, pretty much. Right? It's been a year, and we're doing some fantastic things here in mixed martial arts. Give me another year, give me two more years, we're going to make some good things happen."
> 
> ...


The ratings for Dynamite were a little disappointing but it was the first ever yearly event for Bellator it's gonna take some time. I really like Coker's positive attitude though and I look forward to future tentpole events. Not to mention one night tournaments!

Source http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/9/2...ator-dynamite-ratings-fedor-emelianenko-plans


----------

